# Tivo installed yesterday, "hiccups" question



## fergiet

Hi

Tivo arrived yesterday, all installed ok so went ahead to set up series recordings. Then noticed that I had not set the options to just record new episodes. Changed them all and now have a very long list of "Recording Hiccups". 

Should learn to read the manual first !

Is there a way to clear/delete the hiccups list ?

Tivo :up: seems to be a huge improvement on my V+ box.


----------



## OzSat

The hiccups would have appeared anyway - if you set NEW only it will tell you why it didn't record the repeats.

It lists every recording it will not record for any reason.

There isn't a way to clear the hiccups and there isn't a way to filter.

What is needed is an option to see 'recordings that have not recorded due to no tuner being available'. Just a filter out of the 28-day record messages would make it very easy to use.


----------



## fergiet

Thanks for the reply. :up:

Does that mean the "hiccups list" will just get longer as the months go by and we continue to change/delete planned recordings ?


----------



## sjp

fergiet said:


> Thanks for the reply. :up:
> 
> Does that mean the "hiccups list" will just get longer as the months go by and we continue to change/delete planned recordings ?


it will certainly fill up to a certain pont but it only keeps past records for x days and will only have up coming hippucs (daft name really) for up to 14 days cos that's all the data we get.

I don't know what "x" days is on a vmtivo, haven't bothered to look.


----------



## passingbat

fergiet said:


> Hi
> 
> Tivo arrived yesterday, all installed ok so went ahead to set up series recordings. Then noticed that I had not set the options to just record new episodes. Changed them all and now have a very long list of "Recording Hiccups".
> 
> :


The general advice i've read is to set series links to 'new and reruns' ATM. Some people have reported missing episodes if you just select 'New', due to missing or inaccurate guide information.

Sometimes this is because it's picking up US original air dates (for US shows).

Selecting 'new and reruns' will still only give you one recording as it won't record a repeat within 28 days.

I've had my tivo for just over a week, and 'new and reruns is how i've set my series links and not had any duplcated recordings.

It will be good when they do get the EPG data right though you can set 'new' with confidence.


----------



## ColinYounger

It's worth being a voice of doom and saying that TiVo hasn't had correct "First Air" dates for ten years now. I see no reason why that would change.


----------



## sjp

wouldn't you hope that Virgin had a bit more clout with Tribune as it's their platform?

i can dream OK?


----------



## fergiet

Thanks for the replies folks.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Even if you do select first run it picks up all the other episodes as suggestions and sticks them in the folder, thus defeating the point.

You'll only get duplicates if the guide data is really fubar (eg. Click, which has been broken for 10 years, and the new Mythbusters, which is only recently broke).


----------



## Brangdon

Hiccups is useless to me as it stands. Last time I checked, I was getting 67 hiccups per hour. To find out why something didn't record the previous evening, I have to go back by about 250 pages. With the slow UI it takes too long to bother with.


----------



## sjp

being an arcf* I don't need no hiccups , in time your SP's will settle in to their required place in the list and the need for hiccup checking will diminish.





*analy retentive control freak


----------

